# roast goose



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

How do you guys roast a goose I have one I shot the other day and have never roasted a goose before how do you guys prepair it what tempature do you cook it at and for how long any help would be great thanks


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

if you're roasting it than I'd throw the kitchen sink at it. Stuff it with onions and apples and oranges and whatever you can fit and baste that thing up with whatever sauce ya want. probably brine it before as well. not sure on temps. I'm not a fan of roasted fowl but others like it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would recommend using the UWN search engine. There's quite a few goose recipes here.

see Greenhead_Slayer's great post:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=39393&p=404836&hilit=goose#p404836

or this:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=36621&p=383056&hilit=goose#p383056

one of mine:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=27706&p=292710&hilit=goose#p292710


----------

